# Soap post mixing, possible?



## craziedde (Oct 19, 2013)

Hi,

Was curious if I can post mix soaps.
For example.
Shea butter soap
Coconut soap
Mixem after you made them.
Is that something that is possible. Or even recommended?

Thanks,

Ed


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sure, you could rebatch both and mix them together.
But why?


----------



## craziedde (Oct 19, 2013)

dagmar88 said:


> Sure, you could rebatch both and mix them together.
> But why?



Rebatch? Re-hit and mix?
Why? Well... coconut soap is to harsh for example.. ( there maybe others... to get your soap harder or liqueder etc )


----------

